# Libpng/Cairo Error When Trying to Built GTK Apps



## purgatori (May 30, 2010)

Ok, so when I try to build any app that uses cairo/GTK I get:


```
Package 'libpng12', required by 'cairo', not found
```

And when I run:


```
pkg-config --modversion libpng12
```

I get: 


```
Package libpng12 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libpng12.pc'
to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
No package 'libpng12' found
```

Running:


```
pkg_info | grep 'info'
```


```
linux-f10-png-1.2.37 RPM of the PNG lib (Linux Fedora 10)
png-1.4.1_1         Library for manipulating PNG images
```

I have tried reinstalling /usr/ports/graphics/png, but the same error still occurs. I'm quite new to the whole BSD thing, and ports, so I'm unsure of how to resolve this problem


----------



## wblock@ (May 30, 2010)

purgatori said:
			
		

> Ok, so when I try to build any app that uses cairo/GTK I get:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Might be due to a need to upgrade ports depending on png, based on the 20100328 entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## purgatori (May 30, 2010)

Thanks wblock, after I did that with cairo, gtk20, and a couple of other packages, everything was put right again


----------

